# Gforce1320 rear coilover kit



## Lsxchivo (Jul 28, 2015)

Has anyone done a rear coilovert kit from gforce1320? Really looking into it since my rear is cambered out due to bad suspension....
http://shop.gforce1320.com/product....DE.m1plqscsfapp01?productId=70&categoryId=932


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I think thats for cars that have some serious power and mini tubs and need to fit bigger tires. If you just wanna correct suspension geometry get a good set of springs , shocks and bushings


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

^^^ What he said. Good springs, shocks and inner and outer control arm bushings fix rear camber problems. I have a 20mm drop spring and my camber is within spec with good tire wear


----------



## Lsxchivo (Jul 28, 2015)

well am eventually planning on doing the mini tub so i figured i get them out the way first......


----------

